# This is driving me nuts



## Pijay (Mar 4, 2007)

here I am at work (it's okay - I'm just monitering the front door) browsing the site in between what little else I have to do.  But everytime I come back to MT I have to relogin.  Is this on my end or yours?  Please advise!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 4, 2007)

Off hand, I couldn't say - but there is a box that says "remember me" next to your login - if you haven't clicked that, then do so the next time you log in and see if that helps.

If it doesn't, it would be helpful if you could tell us your operating system and web browser; without those it's really hard to even begin to say.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 4, 2007)

If you leave the site more than thirty minutes it will kick you out, sorry it is just the way it is.


----------



## curious (Mar 4, 2007)

This has happened to me also when I'm composing a reply if not the screen freezes and I have to start over.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually, the last time I logged in was several months ago.  My computer has remembered me ever since.

AoG


----------



## Pijay (Mar 5, 2007)

What I was doing at work was using different windows to do other stuff or just not doing anything.  It might have been a half an hour.  Oh well.  Maybe using that remember me box at work would work.  I see that I was still logged on here at home.  Thanks everyone.


----------

